# 2nd Annual Contest For Biggest Michigan Buck Of The Year



## Bushwhacker (Jan 21, 2000)

Sign me up again this year, check is in the mail.
Bushwhacker


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Going to need more people than this guys to make it a go.. I am not cashing any checks until I know we can swing it! 

Everyone has a chance to win! The more people the better the prizes will be..

Also looks like we have a set of custom deer and predator calls donated by Brushbuster and as well as a custom turkey call by Firefighter and Natures Echo Game Calls.


----------



## gunfun13 (Jun 13, 2003)

I'm in


----------



## Hunter1979 (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm in.


----------



## britches (Oct 17, 2007)

Will be sending payment via snail mail next week. Let the games begin


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Going to start the list but if we want more prizes we will need more people.. As of now have enough for the shoulder mount for sure and starting on a 2nd good prize but def need some more people in to make it happen.. Who else is in?


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

I'll play Dan.

Will send you the $10.

Had Bill Vale here again today and he is convinced I am going to shoot a good buck from my new sets this year as long as I don't fall out of my 35 foot perch:lol:.


----------



## kyles2 (Apr 4, 2005)

I will give it a try count me in. I am in maine working will be returning by sept. 15th and will send my payment then. Just thought id post now since i plan on participating.


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

Count me and Hoytkatera125 in. We'll settle when ya head over to your lease. Also, I would be more than willing to donate a panel or two?


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

6 days without a signup.. Less competition for the guys already in.. good oportunity for those that arent.. Remember the more folks that we get signed up the better the prizes are going to be! only a couple more weeks to sign up!


----------



## target-panic (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm in............Good Luck guys!


----------



## LoneWolf2011 (Sep 13, 2011)

Count me in please


----------



## thunder river outfitters (Aug 21, 2007)

ok, im in. ill pay ya when i see ya


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Okay everyone we need more people in the contest to have these great prizes. I havent had time to get pics done with school starting and not having a lot of daylight time, but I will get pics of my buck, man does he look good. Big Buck does great work and you will not be disappointed at all. I will post pics this weekend. Hey dan sorry, check is in the mail!!

Dave


----------



## jimmyo17 (Jun 7, 2011)

im in


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

I'll get in too. We actually have a few score-able deer on the cams this year so who knows what may happen.

I'll get a check on the way via snail mail.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

OK im in. Dan @ thunder river outfitters says he's got a huge terty pointer tied up for me. If nothing else i've been eying a huge Crawford county 11 pointer. Hes got a 6inch spread and 4 inch tine length. Oh yeah baby look out here i come.


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Remember too guys! Dont have to kill a deer to have a chance to win a prize here! First few prizes are awarded to largest buck and we will also have some good prizes that are won by random draw for those that enter just for participating.. 

Full shoulder mount by an award winning taxidermist and member of this site!

Gift Certificate to cabelas

Possible Choice of scope/Binocular/Rangefinder depending on participation.. 

Thunder River Outfitters has Just donated a 3 day guided hunt for whitetails! 

We have a couple plaques from Bwhuntr..

Custom Deer & Coyote Calls by brushbuster 

Custom Turkey Call by Firefighter and Natures Echo Game Calls

and a few others possibly.. Just depends on participation so tell your buddies and keep em coming..


----------



## sNeAkYpEtE11 (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm in for sure, I'll send you cash via snail mail on monday. Good luck I'm pretty pumped!!!


----------



## thunder river outfitters (Aug 21, 2007)

brushbuster said:


> OK im in. Dan @ thunder river outfitters says he's got a huge terty pointer tied up for me. If nothing else i've been eying a huge Crawford county 11 pointer. Hes got a 6inch spread and 4 inch tine length. Oh yeah baby look out here i come.


lol, if i were you i would go after that giant with the 6inch spread!


----------



## thunder river outfitters (Aug 21, 2007)

mich buckmaster said:


> Okay everyone we need more people in the contest to have these great prizes. I havent had time to get pics done with school starting and not having a lot of daylight time, but I will get pics of my buck, man does he look good. Big Buck does great work and you will not be disappointed at all. I will post pics this weekend. Hey dan sorry, check is in the mail!!
> 
> Dave


it is now a contest, me vs you...lol side bets?...lol


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

AH hell.. told myself no contest this year but word is there are a couple huge 4 pointers down around Fife Lake with my name on em... so I'm in.


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

thunder river outfitters said:


> it is now a contest, me vs you...lol side bets?...lol


Problem is you may SAY you shot one, but who REALLY KNOWS.................................:lol::yikes::rant:


----------



## thunder river outfitters (Aug 21, 2007)

sbooy42 said:


> AH hell.. told myself no contest this year but word is there are a couple huge 4 pointers down around Fife Lake with my name on em... so I'm in.


yup, there is a couple spike here for ya!


----------



## thunder river outfitters (Aug 21, 2007)

mich buckmaster said:


> Problem is you may SAY you shot one, but who REALLY KNOWS.................................:lol::yikes::rant:


lol, ok ill keep the jokes outa of it this year...lol....but ya have to admit...i had ya shakin in ur boots...lol


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

thunder river outfitters said:


> yup, there is a couple spike here for ya!


..


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Here are a couple pictures of the great job that Big Buck did on my mount. These pics arent the best but I am not very good at taking pics. THis deer is SO lifelike it is crazy. 

Get signed up guys!!


----------



## LongLiveFredBear (Oct 5, 2010)

Count me in sending the money tmmrw

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## thunder river outfitters (Aug 21, 2007)

mich buckmaster said:


> Here are a couple pictures of the great job that Big Buck did on my mount. These pics arent the best but I am not very good at taking pics. THis deer is SO lifelike it is c
> 
> Get signed up guys!!


 
wow, that pine tree looks soooooooooooo real!!!!!!!! :lol::lol::lol: joke!

super nice!


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

I thought I was going to enter the contest but I have reconsidered. I just don't think I am going to get out hardly at all this year. Sorry guys.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> Ieatantlers said:
> 
> 
> > I thought I was going to enter the contest but I have reconsidered. I just don't think I am going to get out hardly at all this year. Sorry guys.


You weren't a threat anyway.


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

QDMAMAN said:


> You weren't a threat anyway.


Ooooooooo that's harsh :lol:


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

QDMAMAN said:


> You weren't a threat anyway.


 LMAO!! ouch! :lol:


----------



## thunder river outfitters (Aug 21, 2007)

QDMAMAN said:


> You weren't a threat anyway.


and you are? lmao...couldnt resist tony:lol::lol:


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

QDMAMAN said:


> You weren't a threat anyway.


Good trash talk. You are definitely right though.


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Last few days to sign up.. Sign up will be shut down friday night at midnight....


----------



## November Dreaming (Aug 14, 2008)

How many people are in so far?


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

I'm in. Hoping to get lucky and drill one with my truck.


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Just for clarification guys!! The deadline to sign up is friday night at midnight.. As far as payment just make sure its either in the mail or paid through Paypal by the end of the next weekend.. Thats about the only fair way to do it.. Cant have guys not paying and waiting around to shoot their deer! 

So there is still 2.5 days to sign up.. Tell your buddies cause remember the more peoplle we get signed up the more I can do for prizes.. 

November Dreaming.. I will add up everyone hopefully tonight or tomorrow but am pretty certain we dont have as many as we did last year.. 

So lets keep them coming!


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Skibum said:


> I'm in. Hoping to get lucky and drill one with my truck.


 :lol:... And my wife thinks the real reason I take backroads when heading south is to save on gas:evilsmile


----------



## 83mulligan (Oct 25, 2010)

I want in only because the odds look good for the random drawings:chillin:


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Sent you a gift dan

Good luck everyone


----------



## Pez Gallo (Sep 20, 2008)

Tbigs and Hungrywolf are in. I will make sure you get the money asap. 



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mrelkman (Dec 6, 2007)

I don't know how I missed the sign up. At 6:12 am October 1 will you let mrelkman in. Let me know. We can meet for lunch this week or next. Let me know DS


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

The field has been set.. Its killing time and daylight is approaching.. I am tallying everyone up now.. 

Will post again shortly!!


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

*This Years Players*

matt405
*November Dreaming*
NBman
*QDMAMAN*
Firefighter
*jackbrown53*
caj33
*Pez Gallo*
*Nitro56*
bucksnbows
*CarnageProductions13*
mich buckmaster *- Reigning Champion -*
*SPITFIRE*
*NonTypicalCPA* *- Top 3 Contender Last Year - *
*MarineBuckHunter*
buckwiz
*Bushwacker*
*gunfun13 *
*Hunter1979*
britches
*bioactive*
kyles2
BWHUNTR
*taget-panic*
LoneWolf2011
thunder river outfitters *- Last Years Runner Up -*
jimmyo17
Mightymouse
*brushbuster*
sNeAkYpEtE11
*sbooy42*
LongLiveFredBear
Skibum
*83mulligan*
Tbigs
*Hungrywolf*
mrelkman
*k16Tuck*

38 Contestants this year!

If your screen name is in *BOLD* letters, this means I have received your payment. 

Who is Aaron Cloyd? Donated a little extra $25 check.. Thank you!

If you paid and you name is not highlighted please contact me via PM so we can verify if I have received.. If you are sending me checks guys please put your screen name on the check or in a note.. Would love to say I know all of you on a 1st name basis but unfortunately I do not..


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

mrelkman said:


> I don't know how I missed the sign up. At 6:12 am October 1 will you let mrelkman in. Let me know. We can meet for lunch this week or next. Let me know DS


Give me a call or shoot me a text - 248-721-3153


----------



## mrelkman (Dec 6, 2007)

I'll call early in the week Dan


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

I'm not one for contests, but, I almost signed up.

I'd have hated to turn the " mich buckmaster " into the 
"mich buttscratcher "
and QDMAMAN into the " Quickly Diminishing Man Anatomy " Guy.
Fire Fighters flame would have been dowsed and Bioactive would have been rendered in-active.

Then of course there's Dan. I see him every year at the hunt'in shows and I can't stand to see a grown man cry in public. He's more at home near a stripper pole then a buck pole. Remember lansing ? 

On second thought, is it still too late ? I haven't even been out yet. Buying my tags this afternoon.

Some of these old guys could use a good spank'in.


----------



## billbrown (Sep 22, 2011)

Thunderhead said:


> I'm not one for contests, but, I almost signed up.
> 
> I'd have hated to turn the " mich buckmaster " into the
> "mich buttscratcher "
> ...


This isn't an eating contest Mr. morbidly obese guy.


----------



## thunder river outfitters (Aug 21, 2007)

*This Years Players

*matt405
*November Dreaming*
NBman
*QDMAMAN*
Firefighter
*jackbrown53*
caj33
*Pez Gallo*
*Nitro56*
bucksnbows
*CarnageProductions13*
mich buckmaster *- Reigning Champion -*
*SPITFIRE*
*NonTypicalCPA* *- Top 3 Contender Last Year - *
*MarineBuckHunter*
buckwiz
*Bushwacker ON THE BOARD.... DECENT 8 POINT DOWN!*
*gunfun13 *
*Hunter1979*
britches
*bioactive*
kyles2
BWHUNTR
*taget-panic*
LoneWolf2011
thunder river outfitters *- Last Years Runner Up -*
jimmyo17
Mightymouse
*brushbuster*
sNeAkYpEtE11
*sbooy42*
LongLiveFredBear
Skibum
*83mulligan*
Tbigs
*Hungrywolf*
mrelkman
*k16Tuck*



Read more at Michigan-Sportsman.com: 2nd Annual Contest For Biggest Michigan Buck Of The Year - Page 5 - The Michigan Sportsman Forums http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=389729&page=5#ixzz1Zf9raaFa


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Woo hoo look at whos winning baby!
I know not for long


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

thunder river outfitters said:


> *This Years Players
> 
> *matt405
> *November Dreaming*
> ...



Ya, I know. Take a joke already. If I wanted to put you to shame, I'd have signed up when I first read the post.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Dan, you should let old Thunderbuns into the contest! It'd be an easy way to get another contestant, and I'm sure he'll have a heck of a time even getting to good deer habitat using his walker...:evil:


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Thunderhead said:


> I'm not one for contests, but, I almost signed up.
> 
> I'd have hated to turn the " mich buckmaster " into the
> "mich buttscratcher "
> ...


Lucky for you and them Tom I am not even in the competition!! 

And yes Sir I do remember!! :lol: LMAO... Considering not one of my bucks "not for lack of size" has ever hung on a buck pole there may be some truth to the above statement!! 

I know there is at least one buck down.. Me and Spitfire were out tonight and he shot a pretty good one.. Dont think he will take the contest.. No offense Vic.. But he is a hoss body wise.. Prob about a 100" 8 point.. Bastard felt like he was 500 lbs after we drug him 200 yards the wrong way and then had to cut back another 100 to get on track.. :rant: But we have done her before back there and I am sure we will do it again back there!! Congrats Vic!! But your son's buck is still bigger!!  

Am glad I could be part of both hunts!


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Firefighter said:


> Dan, you should let old Thunderbuns into the contest! It'd be an easy way to get another contestant, and I'm sure he'll have a heck of a time even getting to good deer habitat using his walker...:evil:


That would have to be the call of all the folks here! If you are all game I would certainly let him in.. If someone knows how to set oup the voting buttons lets put it on.. I know Tom has probably not even stepped foot in the woods for himself as of yet but I wont make an executive decision like that as I want everyone to feel like they are getting a fair shake!


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

brushbuster said:


> Woo hoo look at whos winning baby!
> I know not for long


Good work Dan & Brad!! Read the story.. Am actually glad to see you get one Brad to get them jitters out of your system so when we hit IN you will know what to expect and how to handle it now!! 

Congrats Buddy!! T- 3 weeks till take off!


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

dsconnell said:


> Lucky for you and them Tom I am not even in the competition!!
> 
> And yes Sir I do remember!! :lol: LMAO... Considering not one of my bucks "not for lack of size" has ever hung on a buck pole there may be some truth to the above statement!!
> 
> ...



Congrats on the Buck ! 
Hey, the wife bought me a Bushnell Backtracker for my B-day. I'm not one for gadgets, but this thing is pretty cool.
It has an electronic compass ( I still go no where without my Silva ) and 3 programable waypoints. Kill a buck , gets dark, hit the button and it'll point the way back to where you want to get to.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

dsconnell said:


> That would have to be the call of all the folks here! If you are all game I would certainly let him in.. If someone knows how to set oup the voting buttons lets put it on.. I know Tom has probably not even stepped foot in the woods for himself as of yet but I wont make an executive decision like that as I want everyone to feel like they are getting a fair shake!


I appreciate that Dan, but I don't want to rock the boat. I was only joking about getting in. 

Your right tho, I haven't been out yet, just finished tweaking the bow tonight and threw a few arrows with the Longbow too.
Probably head to camp tomorrow night.


----------



## FISHMANMARK (Jun 11, 2007)

Thunderhead said:


> I appreciate that Dan, but I don't want to rock the boat. I was only joking about getting in.
> 
> Your right tho, I haven't been out yet, just finished tweaking the bow tonight and threw a few arrows with the Longbow too.
> Probably head to camp tomorrow night.


 
I will vouch for Tom not being at camp yet. I drove by last night during prime time and he wasn't around.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> Thunderhead said:
> 
> 
> > QDMAMAN into the " Quickly Diminishing Man Anatomy " Guy.


This explains why you don't look me in the eye when we're talking in person, you're to busy checkin out my package. 
Let the Lil feller in for all I care if he's true to his history he's 5 years into hunting the same 3.5 year old buck and has 2 to go before he kills him.:evil::lol::lol:


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

QDMAMAN said:


> This explains why you don't look me in the eye when we're talking in person, you're to busy checkin out my package.
> Let the Lil feller in for all I care if he's true to his history he's 5 years into hunting the same 3.5 year old buck and has 2 to go before he kills him.:evil::lol::lol:


I'd say that was a normal response seeing as how the " package " that you were carrying was a Molly Moo Moo blow up cow and a bottle of Viagra. 

I haven't even bought my Buck tags yet, doing that this afternoon.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Thunderhead said:


> I'd say that was a normal response seeing as how the " package " that you were carrying was a Molly Moo Moo blow up cow and a bottle of Viagra.


I didn't know you had an affinity for those things.:lol:
Please tell us your not climbing trees while on Viagra!:yikes:


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

QDMAMAN said:


> Please tell us your not climbing trees while on Viagra!:yikes:


Only when I need a gun rest.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Ok, enough fun.  Just wanted to pick on you guy a little.

Go gett'em and good luck !


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm ready to get blown out of the water. Still got another tag though.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

There goes my parade:lol::lol:


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Very cool buck FF!!


----------



## Hunter1979 (Feb 26, 2008)

On Friday night, I decided to go out hunting, even though I ended up fighting with wind, and I almost giving up, I was able to shoot a doe at 40yds in between wind gusts. She ran about 30 yds, and that was it!!




 
Since I had such good luck on Friday, I decided to give it a try on Saturday. Right before 8, this 8 walked by me. I guess I got a little buck fever, because I thought he looked huge. I shot him, quartering away (no video this time...there was a tree right in the way), he ran about 70 yds, and that was it!! I do think he is a 3.5 year old buck, and this is the first buck I've ever killed with my bow, so I guess he's my biggest archery buck!
Hopefully, I'll be able to add a much larger entry soon!!


----------



## GreySquirrel (Oct 22, 2008)

Watching that video, it looks like you aimed at the very very bottom of the doe's chest. Were you counting on her ducking that much? Not sure where to aim when they are 20 yards or more.


----------



## Hunter1979 (Feb 26, 2008)

It's a little deceiving by the video (especially with the lighted nock), but she doesn't actually start ducking until the arrow hits her.

If you have a rangefinder with ARC (like I do) I aim dead on with the compensation. I also try to aim for where I want the exit hole to be.

If it is an extreme downhill (treestand) shot, and you don't have a rangefinder with ARC, I would tend to aim a little lower.

My best advice would be to pick up a small target, bring it with you to your treestand along with an arrow (or two) with a field tip, and try shooting it from your treestand at 30 yds. That will be the accurate way to tell where you are going to hit.

Remember to bend at the waist. I know that seems simple...but I've screwed that up more than I'd care to admit.


----------



## 83mulligan (Oct 25, 2010)

Well guys, here's my entry. I watched this buck with a doe on and off for 4 hours in a thicket before she finally led him out into the woodlot to browse around noon. During that time he escorted 4 different satellite bucks out of the thicket. He's easily my best buck ever.


----------



## NBman (Feb 29, 2004)

Awesome buck! Congrats


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Way to go!! I was Hoping that Dan didn't take our money and go to Hawaii?? Good to see you put a good one on the ground!!!

Congrats to all of you that have scored for the contest!!


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

After this morning, you boys have got some work to do!!! 

Holy wow!


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

srconnell22 said:


> After this morning, you boys have got some work to do!!!
> 
> Holy wow!


Yup..........(drumroll).................. :xzicon_sm


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Firefighter said:


> I'm ready to get blown out of the water. Still got another tag though.


Who would have thought you were going to kick your own ars! LOL!! FYI fellas this buck is bigger than last years winner!! But the year is not over yet!! I have been running around like crazy between hunting out of state and working and will try to get an update this weekend.. Cause I am off to IL next week and then off to another state shortly after that so I wont be on M-S too much after this weekend!

Congrats Jason on a true MI Giant!


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Preliminary gross score 165 1/2" 14 point.

Taken 11/11/11 @ 745 am.


----------



## 83mulligan (Oct 25, 2010)

Firefighter said:


> Preliminary gross score 165 1/2" 14 point.
> 
> Taken 11/11/11 @ 745 am.


Really awesome buck. Congrats FF!


----------



## gunfun13 (Jun 13, 2003)

Well guys, here is my entry this year. Unfortunetly he's broken 2 tines, but still comes in at an even 115 gross. Had his left matched his right, would have been low 130's. Still a buck I'm extremely happy with.


----------



## Hungry Wolf (Mar 26, 2002)

gunfun13 said:


> Well guys, here is my entry this year. Unfortunetly he's broken 2 tines, but still comes in at an even 115 gross. Had his left matched his right, would have been low 130's. Still a buck I'm extremely happy with.


Nice buck! Any idea what caused the deformation?


----------



## gunfun13 (Jun 13, 2003)

Thanks HW! Not really a deformation, he just liked to fight. Was a 7 point, but he busted off half his left brow and almost all his left G2. Didn't grow a G3 on that side.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Here's my 2011 offering.
I taped him at 142.5" but a friend who is a former CBM scorer taped him at 144" even. If it makes a difference in the end I'll get him down to BWHNTR for something more official but for now he resides at Chris Kreiner's taxi shop.
Bow kill Nov. 14th, 2011 in Eaton County.









Big T


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

I have a feeling some of you guys are sandbagging on submitting the monsters I know you have down...:16suspect


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

Firefighters buck will prolly have this one in the bag  What a stud buck Jason.

Here is my 10 point from November 16th he came in at 134 4/8 gross and if he is 4 1/2 years of age that takes him to 139 :lol::lol:


----------



## Camo1 (Oct 22, 2011)

Firefighter said:


> Preliminary gross score 165 1/2" 14 point.
> 
> Taken 11/11/11 @ 745 am.



Sorry Man...

Bucks you pay to shoot on a fenced deer ranch don't count

Thats not an accomplishment :lol:


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Camo1 said:


> Sorry Man...
> 
> Bucks you pay to shoot on a fenced deer ranch don't count
> 
> Thats not an accomplishment :lol:


I sure hope you're not serious! :tsk:


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Camo1 said:


> Sorry Man...
> 
> Bucks you pay to shoot on a fenced deer ranch don't count
> 
> Thats not an accomplishment :lol:


I sure hope you are friends!!!


----------



## flockshot (Feb 23, 2007)

Camo1 said:


> Sorry Man...
> 
> Bucks you pay to shoot on a fenced deer ranch don't count
> 
> Thats not an accomplishment :lol:


 well, i can personally verify that this was not taken on a ranch. as i have hunted this property with his invite only twice and not once did i have to open a gate or jump a fence. my guess this is a joke..but if not, anyone who needs verifying can come to me as well.


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

Geez, clearly it's in jest. FF is probably laughing you guys off. No way did he pay to harvest this on a ranch, he was trespassing! :lol: Kidding, of course! I've congratulated him several times on here about a truly amazing season. His problem will be picking his favorite of the three beauties he's taken this year including that stud Michigan bull elk. Some guys have all the luck!


----------



## flockshot (Feb 23, 2007)

cscott711 said:


> Geez, clearly it's in jest. FF is probably laughing you guys off. No way did he pay to harvest this on a ranch, he was trespassing! :lol: Kidding, of course! I've congratulated him several times on here about a truly amazing season. His problem will be picking his favorite of the three beauties he's taken this year including that stud Michigan bull elk. Some guys have all the luck!


 i figured...but just in case!:Modified_


lol. (always wanted to use that smiley)


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

There have got to be more. Get'um up fellers!

Brushy









Hunter1979









83mulligan









Firefighter









Gunfun13









Big T









BWHUNTR


I know there are others Doc, Dave, Vic, George?!?!

Big T


----------



## target-panic (Jan 9, 2006)

Ok.......Big T.........Here's my Yooper entry. Do I get extra points for trudging through the snow.......


----------



## thunder river outfitters (Aug 21, 2007)

QDMAMAN said:


> There have got to be more. Get'um up fellers!
> 
> Brushy
> 
> ...


 
some people have been very quite..lol ill just wait till the right moment..lol good luck all...teeehehehehehehehe


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Awesome bucks guys!!! Congrats


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> thunder river outfitters said:
> 
> 
> > some people have been very quite..lol ill just wait till the right moment..lol good luck all...teeehehehehehehehe


I'm calling BS...AGAIN!:lol:


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

target-panic said:


> Ok.......Big T.........Here's my Yooper entry. Do I get extra points for trudging through the snow.......


No, but the stories do.


----------



## fishy98 (Oct 25, 2010)

Those are some giant white tails keep up the good work.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

He is not a winner but a good deer. C1's were 5" but buck only scored 104"


----------



## 83mulligan (Oct 25, 2010)

SPITFIRE said:


> He is not a winner but a good deer. C1's were 5" but buck only scored 104"


REallly, only 105"????. I'd have guessed bigger. The one I entered measured 125" and they don't look much different to me. Must be the angle?


----------



## gunfun13 (Jun 13, 2003)

Thanks for coordinating this again this year Dan!


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Never cashed the check john.. just found it when I was unpacking from the move. Bank says its too old now too and won't cash it. Wouldn't mind sending me a new one would ya?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 83mulligan (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks for pulling this together Dan! When I entered I never dreamed I had a chance of placing amongst all the really well respected hunters in this contest. I have to give Bioactive a pat on the back here. He took the time to discuss in detail with me, some of my stand locations and techniques on the little 10 acre plot I have access to in Livingston County. I also believe in his product and have no doubt it helped me keep my scent profile lower while hunting and scouting on that small piece of property and every bit helps.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

I've spoken with Tony (QDMAMAN) and we've agreed to defer our choice to Pat (BWHUNTR).

Pat my friend, you have first pick of prizes.


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

Firefighter said:


> I've spoken with Tony (QDMAMAN) and we've agreed to defer our choice to Pat (BWHUNTR).
> 
> Pat my friend, you have first pick of prizes.


I've had mixed emotions accepting this gesture, I'm truly overwhelmed and humbled. A big THANK YOU is in order for you Jason, and you as well Tony for being so sincerely thoughtful, caring, compassionate and giving. 
I've lost someone pretty dear to me, and there is no replacement. I still am struggling and forever will. I will go afield with Blake at my side as I've done so many times before..................just in spirit and in my heart now. 
Blake and I experienced a pretty personal hunt a few years ago that I would like to share and making this decision on picking a prize easy for me. I sat at his side one cold November morning, back in 2007. It was over Thanksgiving, with him carrying my ole trusty Remington 11/87. It wasn't long into this morning hunt and we had a beautiful 1 1/2 year old buck following the creek bottom and heading right into our laps. Sitting on the ground, this buck was nearing me, coming in to my right side as Blake was on the left of me. I told him to ready himself for a shot at his first buck. At a distance of 20 or so yards, walking perfectly broadside to us, the first shot rang out. The buck kinda jumped and stopped and looked right in our direction. Blake shot again...............a miss, shot a third and fourth time missing all 4 shots. This buck after shots 2, 3 and 4 only went 20 yards straight out from us and stood perfectly still in the young grove of trees. I couldn't believe what I was witnessing, both the missed shots at such a close range and how this deer never really bolted. I looked at Blake and told him you have one more shot left............He had the gun steadied on his knee and he adamantly told me that he had him in the crosshairs and he was on him! I have to admit I was very skeptical with him killing this deer standing broadside at 40 or so yards because of what just happened. I pretty much told him if he thought he could kill it to go ahead and shoot. That fifth shot hit home, knocked that deer down dead before he hit the ground and left a lasting memory of father and son that I will treasure for the rest of my life. Blake will love the fact that I am going to choose the Leupold scope, hopefully we can get this for a shotgun? So if I must choose from your guys graciousness, I will choose the scope and EVERY time I center the crosshairs on a big Southern Michigan white tailed deer, and before pulling the trigger, I will think of Blake.
This picture is of Blakes first buck from November, 2007. 




This picture below is from this past hunting season, the third place winner. This hunt proves special too. Though Blake wasn't at my side, he was in the tower bilnd with his now wife Rachel, just a couple 80's East of my perch. The second after pulling the trigger on this buck I phoned Blake. He heard the shot and he knew......... he asked if it was the Big 6...............I told him no, but it was a good one. He said he and Rachel would be right there, I told him I would sit in my stand until they both came to where I was at. With Rachel 6 months pregnant and Blake becoming very weak from the cancer and his treatments, I told them both to take their time. 
I waited until they were heading to my stand and began climbing down as they neared. I pointed to the direction the buck layed and the 3 of us walked to the fallen buck. The excitement was overwhelming, and to have shared this with him was purely a blessing and a memory I will cherish till the day I die. R.I.P. Blake and forever watch down on me and your brother Brendon, you'll live in our hearts, souls and memories forever.


----------



## hunterrep (Aug 10, 2005)

WOW is all that I can say after catching up on this thread. Firefighter and QDMAMAN, although I am not surprised, your gesture is truly an inspiration and plays directly into my impression of the true gentlemen that you most certainly are.
BWHUNTER, thank you for sharing your story about your hunting time shared with Blake. To say that I am sorry for your loss does not do justice to what I know you must be feeling. 
That being said, from one father to another that has shared similar hunting experiences with my sons, your story is a true testament to the beauty and importance of hunting and the sharing of feelings it invokes into our lives.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Really sorry to drag this along guys.

Please give me a day or so more to announce my choice. Kind of have something in the works...


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

you can go ahead an announce it Jason! Got the thumbs up today to run it and everyone is on board and we have approval from the powers to be!


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Firefighter asked me to post this for him - He has shown us all what it is like to be a true sportsman and a hell of a good man! 

Jason is going to choose the 3 day outfitted hunt on the premise that the hunt is to be auctioned off to the highest bidder ending on 03/15/2012 with ALL Proceeds going to Blakes wife to help her with raising little miss Ainsley on her own now.. 

Here is the thread I just started for that auction.. Please go and bid! 

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?p=4031858#post4031858


----------



## 83mulligan (Oct 25, 2010)

Looks like places 1 through 3 have been spoken for. I'll take the call set with my 4th place.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

83mulligan said:


> Looks like places 1 through 3 have been spoken for. I'll take the call set with my 4th place.


 Pm me your address and i will send it out to you.
Brad


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Tbigs... your up


----------

